# 2005 High School Class



## TasminMitchell (Jun 8, 2004)

Check out this sweet article on the 2005 high school class. It's so detailed  .

http://www.angeltowns.com/members/nbadraft/future.htm

I really think this ************ site is tied with draftcity for best draft site.


----------



## AZwildcats4 (Feb 9, 2004)

Yeah nice article, I'll have my eye Theo Davis


----------



## theBirdman (Jun 20, 2003)

Theo Davis: averaging around 25 ppg, 15 rpg, *15* blocks per game! 

Where does he play? In kindergarten?


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>theBirdman</b>!
> Theo Davis: averaging around 25 ppg, 15 rpg, *15* blocks per game!
> 
> Where does he play? In kindergarten?


Cardozo, HS in Bayside, Queens, NY. 

He is very good. Still scratching the surface of his potential. NYC, does not have a lot of big men traditionally. We dominate the world in guards from 6'6 and under.


----------



## Kezersoze (Mar 3, 2004)

awesome stuff, Iam going to have look out for Louis Williams and Brandon Rush! EXPLOSIVE! How come Mount Zion and Oak Hill seem to get the most explosive (athletic) HSers?


----------



## prerak (Oct 22, 2003)

Nice article, although I'm saying it right now that the name people will remember in a few years is Greg Paulus. No one talks about the guy. I just hope he gets out of his Duke committment.

Edit: Tas, if you guys really want to take your site to the next level you have to be careful with all the copyright infringement (notably photo rights). Be careful about that otherwise you'll get burned.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Kezersoze</b>!
> awesome stuff, Iam going to have look out for Louis Williams and Brandon Rush! EXPLOSIVE! How come Mount Zion and Oak Hill seem to get the most explosive (athletic) HSers?


Because they are Basketball factories, that are designed to help kids get their grades up and work on basketball exclusively. Oak Hill is in the middle of nowhere.

As for Rush, he is approaching 19 and is not a very good student. It looks like he will attempt to make a jump at the pros next year. The Rush family is seriously a wacked out family. Who would have thought Kareem would be the best one?


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>prerak</b>!
> Nice article, although I'm saying it right now that the name people will remember in a few years is Greg Paulus. No one talks about the guy. I just hope he gets out of his Duke committment.


Paulus, come on Prerak. This guy is good, but he isn't that good.


----------



## prerak (Oct 22, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Hong Kong Fooey</b>!
> Paulus, come on Prerak. This guy is good, but he isn't that good.


I know he's not going to have an NBA career or anything, but he's the second funnest PG to watch in HS after Telfair, and Paulus was just a junior this year.

Don't tell me you don't see a little Kidd in him?

He's going to be good in college.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>prerak</b>!
> 
> 
> I know he's not going to have an NBA career or anything, but he's the second funnest PG to watch in HS after Telfair, and Paulus was just a junior this year.
> ...


He will be good in college yes, but once K gets his clutches in him, he will become a system player and be worthless on the next level.


----------



## prerak (Oct 22, 2003)

Lets go hurt Coach K.


----------



## TasminMitchell (Jun 8, 2004)

brandon rush sounds a lot like his brother jaron. Hopefully, he learned from jaron's failure and puts more effort into his game.


----------



## Kmasonbx (Apr 7, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>theBirdman</b>!
> Theo Davis: averaging around 25 ppg, 15 rpg, *15* blocks per game!
> 
> Where does he play? In kindergarten?


Those stats are laughable. Here are is real #s, 18ppg, 14rbg and 4bpg. I saw his school play 10+ times this year, he was never really too impressive. He doesn't play tough enough, he's used to Canadian basketball. Saw him over the weekend and he played hard the whole tournament, and he looked good, but he'll be a 3 year college player before he entertains the thought of going pro.


----------



## Jonathan Watters (Jul 20, 2002)

Andray Blatche
Kareem Rush
Keith Brumbaugh
CJ Miles
Amir Johnson

These are the high school names to remember for the '05 NBA Draft.


----------



## sherako86 (Jun 17, 2004)

*Should Be Interesting.*

Andray Blatche in the NBA? I had no idea. I went to middle school with his bony ***. He done moved up. 

Blatche, and Dayshaun Wright. These two people will make noise in the college game. You guys can count on it.


----------



## TasminMitchell (Jun 8, 2004)

> Theo Davis: averaging around 25 ppg, 15 rpg, 15 blocks per game


I'm pretty sure that 15 blocks is a typo. That aint possible especially in a 32 minute high school game. Anyway I think Tasmin Mitchell will be the only player from the 2005 class even capable of making the jump straight to the NBA.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

I think Keith Brumbaugh is more liable to do it than Mitchell. Mitchell still is a tweener and after his performance at the TOC this year, expect him to drop in the pre-summer AAU rankings. I think he needs to go to college, because he still doesn't have a position.


----------



## Eagles in 2003 (Jul 18, 2002)

15 blocks is possible i think. A couple years back Ousmane Cisse averaged a ridiculous number of blocks like that.


----------



## TasminMitchell (Jun 8, 2004)

yeah you're right eagles. Cisse averaged 29 points 16 rebounds and 12 blocks per game  . Too bad he was such a failure in the NBA :no: . I still doubt that davis could block 15 shots a game though, I think they probably ment 5.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>TasminMitchell</b>!
> yeah you're right eagles. Cisse averaged 29 points 16 rebounds and 12 blocks per game  . Too bad he was such a failure in the NBA :no: . I still doubt that davis could block 15 shots a game though, I think they probably ment 5.


Cisse was a 6'7 PF with great athleticism. His guardian Don Jackson wanted him to go pro though. He ruined that kids' career, because he was a very good student too. He could have played anywhere.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Joe Yoon on the bottom of the page. :laugh: I think you guys know not to click it, but read the profile. "A true diamond in the rough". "Biggest sleeper in the country"


----------



## Kmasonbx (Apr 7, 2003)

Next year there will only be 2 guys making the jump, Andray Blatche and Brandon Rush. Nobody else should even consider making the jump, and Rush is a stretch. Blatche doing a 5th year has made him easily the #1 player in the 05 class.


----------



## TasminMitchell (Jun 8, 2004)

is blatche just making the jump because he has terrible grades?


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>TasminMitchell</b>!
> is blatche just making the jump because he has terrible grades?


Could be.

Besides next year is the year of the college player as 2003 was.


----------



## Kmasonbx (Apr 7, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>TasminMitchell</b>!
> is blatche just making the jump because he has terrible grades?


And because he's been penciled into the lottery, but there is probably no way he qualifies anyway.


----------



## TasminMitchell (Jun 8, 2004)

penciled into the lottery? I don't know about that.


----------



## NYKBaller (Oct 29, 2003)

I've seen Theo play and he's aight. If he used his height effectively he could be avging better....


----------



## TasminMitchell (Jun 8, 2004)

High school rankings 

They also have a ranking of the top 25 prospects. Who is Ricky Sanchez he sounds interesting. 6-11 205 SF, the next KG?


----------



## prerak (Oct 22, 2003)

Ricky Sanchez is a teammate/friend of PJR's. Not a serious prospect for next draft yet, we'll probably have our profile on him in a few months.


----------



## ATM (Jun 23, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Kmasonbx</b>!
> 
> 
> Those stats are laughable. Here are is real #s, 18ppg, 14rbg and 4bpg. I saw his school play 10+ times this year, he was never really too impressive. He doesn't play tough enough, he's used to Canadian basketball. Saw him over the weekend and he played hard the whole tournament, and he looked good, but he'll be a 3 year college player before he entertains the thought of going pro.


Theo is sick, he played at Father Henry Carr in Toronto and was teamed with the #1 player in Canada last year. They were unstoppable and then Theo pulled out before the Ontario Basketball Finals and (OFSAA).

He should be a great player.


----------



## Kmasonbx (Apr 7, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>ATM</b>!
> 
> 
> Theo is sick, he played at Father Henry Carr in Toronto and was teamed with the #1 player in Canada last year. They were unstoppable and then Theo pulled out before the Ontario Basketball Finals and (OFSAA).
> ...


No disrespect but Canada is in no way comparable to the level of competition in NYC. He may have been unstoppable up there, but down here he didn't look anywhere near unstoppable.


----------



## Cusematt23 (Apr 15, 2004)

I can't believe that Andray Blatche is considering the league. I mean, I've seen him play 10+ times and each time I come away pretty unimpressed. You hear about how he has these great perimeter skills but he NEVER shows them in games. All of his points are off offensive rebounds and dunks. And consider that he's playing in section 3. It's not one of the more competitive leagues in the country. The three best players it's produced in the last 10 years are Blatche, Paulus, Josh Wright and Dayshawn Wright, and these have all been in the last 2 years. It's really generally a weak league. 

Blatche's athleticism also really is not that great. In fact, he runs with a gait. I've also never seen a big man get stuffed by the rim as much as Andray. I've seen it three times now, although they weren't the easiest dunks. But this guys athleticism is no where NEAR a KG or Hakim Warrick. Not even close. One thing about him is that he has great hands and really is coordinated for a big lanky guy that is not done growing. He is also only 17 years old and has been told that he may be to be 7-2 or 7-3 . I guess I see him with a future in the league. Pretty nice guy also depsite what has been said.


----------



## Cusematt23 (Apr 15, 2004)

Also, here's a nice article that appeared in today's Syracuse Post-Standard about Andray. http://www.syracuse.com/sports/poststandard/index.ssf?/base/sports-1/108763412888921.xml


----------



## sonny22 (Dec 28, 2003)

Tasmin Mitchell is overrated. He is good, but not ready to maker the jump good. He doesnt have that kind of potential. The name to watch out for is Keith Brumbraugh. He will make the leap for sure.


----------



## TasminMitchell (Jun 8, 2004)

keith brumbaugh is really good, he definitley has that tall versatile lefty thing working for him. Plays like Lamar Odom. Mitchell probably isn't ready to make the jump but I dont think anyone in the 2005 class should.


----------



## Bball_Doctor (Dec 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>theBirdman</b>!
> Theo Davis: averaging around 25 ppg, 15 rpg, *15* blocks per game!
> 
> Where does he play? In kindergarten?


Those stats are outdated. Theo started fast but cooled down as the season progressed. His stats are much more like what another poster mentioned. His greatest strengths as of this point are his defensive assets and Kmasonbx is right Theo doesn't dominate a guard dominated league which Hong Kong Fooey has also mentioned in the past. Those two know much more about Theo than me now since they reside in NY.

Theo is the future of Canadian basketball. He has been the best prospect since his sophomore year. In HS here he dominated and was 50 times the player Ivan was. But the AAU circuit is 50 times the league than OFSSA is.

If you want to learn more about Toronto HS basketball visit this site:

http://hooptowngta.com/

I have high hopes for Theo but he should not even think about skipping to the NBA and bypassing college. He isn't even on that level yet. He isn't even on Chris Taft's level yet.

Also about Louis Williams I really like him and was talking about him nearly 2 years ago on this board. But he has ways to go and will attend Georgia. A former poster here (I don't know if he posts here anymore but I'm hardly online anymore)...Justin Young knows a ton about him along with every other Atlanta prospect. Justin has talked to him personally. The guy is an AI clone and an offensive machine but he is ways away from being an superstar in the NBA. I just hope he doesn't end up like Wagner but he is quicker than Wagner but not as strong. But Wagner was an unbelievable scorer in HS even more impressive than Williams or AI ever was.


----------



## CAnthony15 (Jun 14, 2003)

Greg Paulus and Anduray Blatche are on the same AAU team, the Syracuse/Rochester SRAP, and I know the coach, and he says that Blatche is going to the NBA draft after a year of prep school.

Also, Paulus may not go to Duke. Since Paulus is also the to ranked QB in the class of 2005, he may go to a school that is good at both football and basketball(Notre Dame, Syracuse). He may paly football in college, but I doubt that he will go to the NFL, or even play all four years, because he is really not that big of a guy.


----------



## lsu31always (Apr 13, 2004)

*taz*

Taz may be one of the first top 3 player in his class not to win a state title with defending champ Brother martin who beat denham 2 years ago in the semis has thier whole starting line-up returning led by top 5 in the class of 06 D.J. Augstine


----------



## jokeaward (May 22, 2003)

Al Jefferson used to rumored at 26 BPG. Or maybe that was in one game. Something like that. That's a lot for one game.


----------



## pharcyde (Jun 22, 2002)

If you actually read the site instead of just the quote that was pasted here you'll see it's not 15 blocks per game, it's five. The site never said 15, that was the poster's mistake.

And for what it's worth, everything I've heard about Brandon Rush indicates he will definitely go to college if he's qualified. If he doesn't, though, he'll test the NBA waters.


----------



## jaimedun34 (Jun 19, 2003)

"I'm still very happy and very comfortable with my commitment to Duke," Paulus said. "I want to be the point guard at Duke. That's my focus." 

http://www.syracuse.com/sports/poststandard/index.ssf?/base/sports-1/108746151774130.xml


----------



## TasminMitchell (Jun 8, 2004)

greg paulus = jason williams (the white one)?


----------



## Cusematt23 (Apr 15, 2004)

No, I like Prerak comparison of a shorter Jason Kidd that can shoot better. Greg actually has very little "street" in his game.


----------



## JT (Mar 1, 2004)

*man, somebody from my town in the NBA? crazy.*

I remember seeing him blow off class in middle school on the regular, now he's talking about NBA? And being a top5 lottery pick? That's crazy. 

I've seen him play...he's damned raw but he has a chance to be something. Two years of college would be good for him I think provided he could get the grades. 

cusematt, you live in the Cuse right? What do you think of Dayshaun Wright's game?


----------



## IAMGREAT (May 22, 2003)

I've seen Blatche and Dayshaun and one of them is not very good. Blatche has improved a lot and has good feet and seems to know what he's doing. Andre also has decent size and can get physical with the big boys. Dayshaun is like a 6'6" post player who doesn't have good moves. It's good that he's aggressive and relentless because otherwise there's nothing to say. 

Devendorf and Mario Chalmers are better players than these guys.


----------



## Cusematt23 (Apr 15, 2004)

Dayshawn has fallen off the radar a little with his transfer to Oak Hill, but I think he'll make a surprise contribution to the Cuse this year. First off, he can literally defend almost any position on the court, maybe save for a big center or a super quick point guard. Dayshawn is very strong, and very quick for his size.

His offensive game is more complete than people here will have you believe. He excels at putting the ball on the floor in the post and dribbling through traffic. He's a surprisingly good ball handler and passer(though he's definately not a guard by any means). His shot is what worries me. In live action, I've never seen him hit anything outside maybe 12 feet, but his FT stroke is nice, so he has the potential to develop into a good shooter. His rebounding is also ferocious. Dayshawn should be a nice four year player for the Cuse.


----------

